# Boateng al Monza



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Colpo a sorpresa del Monza, Galliani ha chiuso con la fiorentina per K.P. Boateng

L'ex Milanista si unirà nei prossimi giorni ai nuovi compagni.

è la terza volta che Galliani ingaggia il ghanese


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2020)

Giovani, italiani, senza tatuaggi. 
Fantastico, quante perle ci stanno regalando al Monza...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Giovani, italiani, senza tatuaggi.
> Fantastico, quante perle ci stanno regalando al Monza...



"Non potevamo dire di no alla nostra amica Melissa" cit.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> "Non potevamo dire di no alla nostra amica Melissa" cit.



Sono fantastici. Poi magari al Monza farà bene. La cosa triste è che, se fossero ancora al Milan, probabilmente lo avrebbero ripreso anche lì.


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2020)

Boa boa boa teng teng!!! Scherzi a parte almeno nella nostra serie b potrebbe fare bene


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2020)

che romantico il Gallo


----------



## Anguus (24 Settembre 2020)

Gran colpo per la serie B, Brocchi permettendo il monza sale in A facile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono fantastici. Poi magari al Monza farà bene. La cosa triste è che, se fossero ancora al Milan, probabilmente lo avrebbero ripreso anche lì.



Se fossero ancora al Milan noi ora saremmo già falliti.

Comunque Boateng è un pagliaccio, a 33 anni va a svernare in B come un 40enne o over 40. Del resto che sia un ex calciatore ormai è appurato, ma a questo manca proprio la dignità personale.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fossero ancora al Milan noi ora saremmo già falliti.
> 
> Comunque Boateng è un pagliaccio, a 33 anni va a svernare in B come un 40enne o over 40. Del resto che sia un ex calciatore ormai è appurato, ma a questo manca proprio la dignità personale.



Di fatto già intorno ai 25 anni ha smesso di essere un professionista. peccato perchè aveva i mezzi per fare quantomeno una carriera alla Vidal. Ora vedrai, nel giro di un anno al massimo arriverà Balotelli a fargli compagnia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di fatto già intorno ai 25 anni ha smesso di essere un professionista. peccato perchè aveva i mezzi per fare quantomeno una carriera alla Vidal. Ora vedrai, nel giro di un anno al massimo arriverà Balotelli a fargli compagnia.



Sicuro. Ci scommetterei l’anima.


----------



## vannu994 (24 Settembre 2020)

Ragazzi Boateng se ha voglia in serie B fa 15 goal in scioltezza. Come dice l'amico [MENTION=3778]Anguus[/MENTION] se Brocco non fa disastri vanno in serie A facile.


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Colpo a sorpresa del Monza, Galliani ha chiuso con la fiorentina per K.P. Boateng
> 
> L'ex Milanista si unirà nei prossimi giorni ai nuovi compagni.
> 
> è la terza volta che Galliani ingaggia il ghanese



mi sfugge come mai sia la terza volta.

comunque che trash questa cosa. Ma la regola degli italiani, non tatuati?


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2020)

Chissà cosa c’è dietro. Anche con quella cretinetta della compagna...


----------



## sacchino (24 Settembre 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> mi sfugge come mai sia la terza volta.
> 
> comunque che trash questa cosa. Ma la regola degli italiani, non tatuati?



Gli tromba la moglie


----------



## sacchino (24 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa c’è dietro. Anche con quella cretinetta della compagna...



Dietro Galliani c'è Boateng e dietro Melissa il Cav.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono fantastici. Poi magari al Monza farà bene. La cosa triste è che, se fossero ancora al Milan, probabilmente lo avrebbero ripreso anche lì.



Ma infatti, la gestione del Monza è lo specchio di come saremmo finiti pure noi..

Ogni volta che ripenso agli ultimi anni del duo e poi guardo il Milan di oggi, pur nei suoi mille problemi, sento un senso di sollievo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> mi sfugge come mai sia la terza volta.
> 
> comunque che trash questa cosa. Ma la regola degli italiani, non tatuati?



Era tornato pure da noi per 6 mesi a gennaio del 2016....


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2020)

È passato in un anno dal Barcellona, via Sassuolo e Firenze, al Monza


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Dietro Galliani c'è Boateng e dietro Melissa il Cav.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, la gestione del Monza è lo specchio di come saremmo finiti pure noi..
> 
> Ogni volta che ripenso agli ultimi anni del duo e poi guardo il Milan di oggi, pur nei suoi mille problemi, sento un senso di sollievo



Davvero. Non ho vissuto gli anni della serie B, ma dubito si siano toccati fondi come la scena di "attaccare" e tante altre avvenute in quegli anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Non ho vissuto gli anni della serie B, ma dubito si siano toccati fondi come la scena di "attaccare" e tante altre avvenute in quegli anni.



Oppure "hip hip" 

roba da circo, con i giocatori imbarazzatissimi..

Lasciamo perdere poi le ultime rose allestite..indegne di una provinciale..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Colpo a sorpresa del Monza, Galliani ha chiuso con la fiorentina per K.P. Boateng
> 
> L'ex Milanista si unirà nei prossimi giorni ai nuovi compagni.
> 
> è la terza volta che Galliani ingaggia il ghanese



I soliti giri immensi di Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Colpo a sorpresa del Monza, Galliani ha chiuso con la fiorentina per K.P. Boateng
> 
> L'ex Milanista si unirà nei prossimi giorni ai nuovi compagni.
> 
> è la terza volta che Galliani ingaggia il ghanese



Boa boa boa teng teng teng

Mi spiace un po' per Montolivo però, dopo averlo reso il capitano più odiato di sempre dalla tifoseria sarebbe il caso che se lo riprendessero


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> "Non potevamo dire di no alla nostra amica Melissa" cit.



Tu scherzi ma il motivo è veramente questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma il motivo è veramente questo.



Penso pure io..anche se stanno pure cercando "nomi"...Boateng ormai è un bidone, ma il suo appeal per la serie B è tanta roba..probabilmente avrebbe potuto andare negli states ma la moglie qua "lavora"


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I soliti giri immensi di Galliani.



E i soliti nomi...


----------



## Molenko (24 Settembre 2020)

Ma sì, semplicemente la moglie voleva tornare a Milano, ma figuriamoci se squadre di A stanno a pensare a Boateng, e allora quale squadra migliore del Monza di Galliani?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Settembre 2020)

Faccia una chiamata al fratello e lo convinca a venire a Milano


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Boa boa boa teng teng teng
> 
> Mi spiace un po' per Montolivo però, dopo averlo reso il capitano più odiato di sempre dalla tifoseria sarebbe il caso che se lo riprendessero



Montolivo potrebbe decidere di tornare sui suoi passi di sto ritmo..


----------



## sette (24 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Boa boa boa teng teng teng
> 
> Mi spiace un po' per Montolivo però, dopo averlo reso il capitano più odiato di sempre dalla tifoseria sarebbe il caso che se lo riprendessero


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma il motivo è veramente questo.



e ora troveremo la Satta in qualche trasmissione del Biscione.


----------



## sette (24 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono fantastici. Poi magari al Monza farà bene. La cosa triste è che, se fossero ancora al Milan, probabilmente lo avrebbero ripreso anche lì.



Non probabilmente. Sicuramente.


----------



## sette (24 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> e ora troveremo la Satta in qualche trasmissione del Biscione.



non mi dispiace affatto


----------



## sette (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, la gestione del Monza è lo specchio di come saremmo finiti pure noi..
> 
> Ogni volta che ripenso agli ultimi anni del duo e poi guardo il Milan di oggi, pur nei suoi mille problemi, sento un senso di sollievo



A me invece fa solo rabbia, quegli ultimi anni folli ci hanno fatto perdere anche il treno più lento del mondo che ferma ad ogni stazione, guarda con quale scioltezza una provinciale come l'atalanta arriva ai quarti ci CL e se non era per i minuti di recupero sarebbe arrivata in semifinale... che siano maledetti per sempre.


----------



## Julian4674 (24 Settembre 2020)

certi amori fanno giri immensi...


----------



## Paolino (24 Settembre 2020)

Quando si pensava che per il pantagonnato non ci fosse più possibiltà di giocare per modo di dire al calcio, tac ecco il duo malefico riaprirgli il palcoscenico.


----------

